# new smoker 1st cheese!!!



## bowtieracin (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow 1st pics 4 me on here!! hope they are ok also 1st try at cheese went great ran at 75dg for 3 hrs wrapped up and aging as we speak can't wait!! hope my 1st Q turns out


----------



## nozzleman (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## dave54 (Sep 16, 2010)

Your going to love it.


----------



## meateater (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking forward to them in 2 weeks.


----------



## wildflower (Sep 17, 2010)

nice, that is one hell of a smoker, puts mine to shame


----------



## new2que (Sep 17, 2010)

I wonder if I could put 4 or 5 lit coals with a chunk on top and do a cold smoke in my drum...


----------



## distre (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice smoker. Great Q-view. Waiting is the hardest part, but well worth it. Give us an update.


----------



## bowtieracin (Sep 17, 2010)

new2que

depending on the size of your smoker and ambi temp. it mite not take that many give it a test run and see what happens!

i will be sure and let you know how it turns out can't wait


----------

